# had to wash my eyes out with bleach... Savage Scars, Savage Shame...



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Now that I'm gaining my sight again from washing them with bleach, I can finally claim that I now have a least favourite book from the BL. I'm not going to give spoilers or anything, but I want to let you know that I didn't finish it. That's right, I DIDN"T finish a book... sigh, when, WHEN can I wash the taste out of my mouth with a great book... anyone have any ties to getting me a copy of Blood Reaver, I'm not going to preorder it on BL's site because it'll cost me a total of 22 US dollars to buy the book and pay for shipping... Sorry ADB, I can get three of your books for a couple of bucks more!

Ok, I've ranted enough, now on to Savage Scars. I really looked forward to this book, I admit I'm a fan of the White Scars and getting some fluff, with the added touch of rare Tau fluff I was hyped!!! I had to say that at page 120 I stopped. The only redeeming factor was the addition of the Imperial guard scenes in the book, which made me keep on reading to see more of the tau. I didn't like how units of Tau and Mercenaries were introduced piecemeal like they were in the wrestling ring getting ready to fight it out... A Venerable SGT. Leading the fight for the Marines, are you kidding me??? uUUUUGGGH I need a good book!:read:

sigh, I've ranted again I really just don't like this book....


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't know about you, but I enjoyed the book myself.


----------

